# Cross border shopping - the best deals



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Gasoline is the obviously first thing that comes to mind for saving money crossing over to the other side.
> 
> I have heard tales of juice, milk, cheese, auto parts, motorcycle parts, exercise equipment, and other items being much cheaper over the border.
> 
> ...


I'm a golfer and I find that our prices are horribly high for consumables (i.e. gloves and balls) compared to even the discount places here. 

I use a Wilson Staff Px3 ball which I would pay $29.99 for at Golftown. I happened to visit a Nevada Bob's store in Buffalo the last time I was there and picked up a couple of dozen for $19.99 per dozen. I wear FootJoy StaSoft golf gloves and they are $29.99 here and I pay $19.99 in the States. 

I decided to treat myself to a new rain jacket and I looked up here at a FootJoy jacket that Golf Town wanted $260 for, I picked it up for $200 in Buffalo. 

For years I've always said that our CD and DVD prices (pre-recorded, not blanks) were cheaper here than in the States.

I also have picked up a couple of pairs of Bostonian dress shoes during recent visits to the States. $89.95 a piece and the same shoes were $129.95 in Canada.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I am looking at ordering some gear from the states for my bike, mainly a new jacket and boots. I already knew they were way cheaper in the southern states ($100 for a Joe Rocket compared to the $300-$400 here), so now it makes it even more worth while. I have to go try some on and see what size I am before I order.


----------



## Edwill (Oct 22, 2007)

Ocassionally, we go shopping to Niagara Falls, NY. Factory Outlet Mall is a good place to buy brand name shoes, clothes and quality leather belts for half price. For lunch we go there to Old Country Buffet; very good and only $8.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I figured it out -- it is cheaper for my wife and I to fly to London, England, and shop there than it is to fly to London, ON, rent a car, and go cross border shopping.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

OK, so I'm going to be in the market for a Mini Van t replace the piece of s**t Mazda I am saddled with.

After running through the build options from Honda.com vs. Honda.ca

Honda.ca $56,703

Honda.com $40,645

For the EXACT same vehicle, and that is not including the exchange rate. If the dollar goes up to 1.10 then that vehicle in the us 36K if it goes up to 1.20 than I'm looking at 32K.

Right now there is a difference of $16, 000 where would you go to buy the same vehicle?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> I figured it out -- it is cheaper for my wife and I to fly to London, England, and shop there than it is to fly to London, ON, rent a car, and go cross border shopping.


I imagine the flight (and car rental?) will be much less expensive to the United Kingdom but the shopping also? Even with the rise of the CAD against the (insert pound sign here), and the US$, London remains a very expensive place to shop.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

HowEver, my wife and I can fly to England for the price of one air fare to TO.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I like to tinker with cars. Even when our dollar was trading at .65USD, I was getting all my car parts from the U.S. It's a matter of volume and competition - makes anything automotive related way, way cheaper.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)




----------

